# كيفية كتابة التقارير



## محمدضيف الله (28 يونيو 2009)

كيفية كتابة التقارير

تحديد المراد من التقرير

إن المرحلة الأولى من كتابة التقرير تشمل تحديد هدف التقرير والغاية منه.
إن أول ما يجب فعله عند كتابة التقرير هو وضع هدف واضح لهذا التقرير. ذلك أن فترة قصيرة من التفكير المنظم في البداية توفِّر كثيراً من ساعات العمل لاحقاً.
يعتقد الكثير من الأشخاص أن تحديد الهدف قبل البداية هو مضيعة للوقت وهذا خطأ لأنه يجب بادىء ذي بدء أن نعرف ما يفترض أن يكون هذا التقرير عليه. وقد يكون تحديد الهدف غير ضروري عندما يكون التقرير نوعاً من التقارير الدورية المنتظمة مثل التقرير الشهري للإدارة. وهناك العديد من المنافع لتحديد هدف التقرير وهي:
أولاً: يساعد تحديد الهدف من اختيار المعلومات التي يجب أن يتضمنها التقرير.
ثانياً: يساعدنا تحديد هدف التقرير على صياغة التقرير بما يلائم القارىء.
يعطيك الهدف الواضح من التقرير مرجعاً أساسياً تقيّم به المعلومات المتوافرة لتحديد ما يجب إدخاله أو إغفاله منها في التقرير.
يجب على هدف التقرير أن يحدد تماماً من هم قرَّاء التقرير وهذا يساعد في التركيز للتأكد من إدخال المعلومات التي يريدها القرَّاء وصياغتها بشكل ملائم لهم.
عند وضع بنية التقرير وكتابته سوف تجد أن هذه المرحلة تصبح أسرع عندما يكون واضحاً في ذهنك تماماً ما تحاول إنجازه بفعل هذا التقرير.
إن بعض الأسئلة قد تساعدك على تحديد هدف التقرير، منها:
ـ من سيقرأ التقرير؟
ـ لماذا يريد القراء هذا التقرير؟
ـ ما هي الجوانب التي يرغب القراء في معرفتها؟
ـ ما هي الأمور التي لا يرغب القراء في معرفتها؟
ـ ما مقدار معرفتهم بموضوع التقرير؟

إن التفكير بكل هذه الأسئلة في كل تقرير نكتبه هو خطوة أساسية لتحديد هدف التقرير.
وبعد التفكير في الإجابات الممكنة عن هذه الأسئلة كلها يجب أن تكون قادراً على صياغة عبارة موجزة تشرح هدفك من التقرير ببساطة ووضوح.

وضع الخطة الأولية للتقرير
بعد تحديد هدف التقرير، عليك الآن تحديد المواضيع التي يجب أن يغطيها التقرير.
فإذا كان الهدف على سبيل المثال:
«تحديث معرفة دائرة المبيعات بالمعلومات الخاصة بالزبائن عن السلعة الجديدة المتوافرة مع التركيز بشكل خاص على منافعها لهم».
إن هذا الهدف يمكنك من وضع قائمة بالمجالات العامة التي يغطيها التقرير كما يلي:
ـ وصف السلع الجديدة.
ـ مقارنة السلع الجديدة بالسلع المنافسة.
ـ تحديد المنافع الرئيسية لهذه السلع بالنسبة للزبائن.
ـ كيفية إسناد المبيعات.
ـ تحديد الأدبيات التي تعرف بالسلع الجديدة.
خلال هذه المرحلة لا يهم كيف ترتب هذه المجالات، بل المهم تحديدها وكتابتها على الورق. وبهذا يصبح لديك قائمة رئيسية بالمجالات أو المواضيع العامة التي تريد الكتابة عنها.

جمع المعلومات وتنظيمها
جمع المعلومات ووضع الخطة التفصيلية
بعد وضع الخطة الأولية عليك الآن البدء بجمع المصادر لكل نوع من المعلومات التي قررت الكتابة عنها.

إذا كنت تصيغ تقريراً فيه توصيات ترفع إلى مجلس الإدارة، عندها سوف تحتاج إلى كثير من التفاصيل والتقديرات المستقبلية.
وبشكل عام توجد ثلاث مصادر للمعلومات:
1 ـ مواد المعلومات من مصدر داخلي ضمن الشركة أو المؤسسة:
غالباً ما تجد معظم المعلومات التي تريد إدخالها في تقريرك موجودة فعلاً ضمن الشركة أو المؤسسة التي تعمل فيها.
وهنا تقتصر مهمتك على التنقيب عن هذه المعلومات وكشفها من خلال النظر في المصادر الداخلية التالية:
ـ الأدبيات السابقة الخاصة بالمبيعات.
ـ التقارير الخاصة بالزبائن.
ـ التقارير الداخلية خاصة الدورية منها بما فيها الأرقام الشهرية والفصلية.
ـ محاضر أو تقارير الإجتماعات داخل الشركة أو المؤسسة.
ـ تقارير دوائر أخرى أو أشخاص آخرين في الشركة.

2 ـ المواد المتوافرة للعموم:بعد أن تقوم بجمع ما تحتاج إليه من داخل الشركة أو المؤسسة، يمكنك النظر في المصادر الخارجية أي خارج الشركة وهي:
ـ الكتب الخاصة بالجوانب ذات الصلة بموضوع التقرير.
ـ الدلائل التجارية ودلائل الأعمال.
ـ دلائل الأبحاث والدراسات الخاصة بموضوع التقرير.
ـ الصحف والمجلات والنشرات التجارية والأقتصادية.
ـ الإحصاءات الصادرة عن الشركات التجارية والمؤسسات.
ـ النشرات والتقارير الرسمية بما فيها الإحصاءات الرسمية الأدبيات الصادرة عن المنفاسين.
3 ـ معلومات من أشخاص آخرين:
قد تأتي هذه المعلومات من داخل أو خارج الشركة.
وقد تفاجأ بكمية المعلومات الخارجية التي يمكن أن تحصل عليها بواسطة الإتصال هاتفياً بأشخاص آخرين أو الذهاب لرؤيتهم، والأشخاص الذين يمكنك التحدث إليهم هم:
ـ الزبائن: وهنا يمكنك الحصول على معلومات عن هؤلاء الزبائن من خلال الهاتف أو مقابلة شخصية.
ـ الخبراء: داخل الشركة وخارجها حيث يمكنك الحصول على معلومات متخصصة منهم.
ـ المُوَرِّدون أو مصادر السلع: حيث تطلب منهم الحصول على معلومات عن التكاليف والأسعار ومدى توافر السلع.
وهناك ناحية مهمة تتعلق بإعادة كتابة منشورات أو تقارير أخرى للإقتباس منها حيث يتوجب عليك ذكر المصدر الأول لهذه المنشورات أو التقارير إلا إذا كان الإقتباس مختصراً جداً.
ويجب عليك فعل ذلك حتى لو كان التقرير للنشر داخل الشركة فقط. وهنا يمكنك أيضاً الإبتعاد عن الإقتباس المباشر وأخذ المعنى فقط وإعادة الصياغة بأسلوبك.
بعد جمع المعلومات يمكنك الآن وضع مخطط تفصيلي للتقرير وقد تجد نفسك تغيِّر بعض نقاط المخطط الأولي أو تضيف بعد التفاصيل، وهذا الأمر متوقعاً، إذ أن جمع المعلومات يعطيك الكثير من المعلومات والمواد التي كنت غافلاً عنها في السابق.

التقارير الدراسية
غالباً ما تكون هذه التقارير أساساً لقرارات رئيسية داخل الشركة أو المؤسسة مثل إطلاق إنتاج جديد أو فتح فرع جديد للشركة أو كيفية توظيف الإحتياط المالي للشركة أو تحديد إمكانية دخول سوقٍ جديد.
التقرير الدراسي الجيد يظهر أن لصاحبه موهبة التفكير الواضح والمنطقي والمنظَّم والموضوعي، وهذه مهارة مهمة جداً في الإدارة. أما التقارير الدراسية الضعيفة فتعطي عكس الإنطباع الناتج عن التقرير الجيد حتى لو كان التقرير الضعيف أو السيء يتضمن كل الحقائق ذات الصلة بالموضوع.

ـ هدف التقرير الدراسي:
إن هدف التقرير الدراسي، يتم التعبير عنه بجملة واحدة ويكون الهدف قد سبق وحُدِّد منذ البداية:
فتذكر ـ على سبيل المثال ـ هدف التقرير في الفقرة الأولى منه.
«إن هدف هذا التقرير الدراسي هو التأكد عما إذا كان تخفيض فترة التسليم إلى أقل من 72 ساعة مفيد للزبائن ويرضيهم وفي الوقت ذاته يكون فعالاً من حيث الكلفة».

ـ الأسلوب أو المنهج:
في هذا الجزء من التقرير تقوم بشرح يوضح ماذا فعلت للحصول على إجابات عن المسائل التي يثيرها هدف التقرير.
وفي التقرير الدراسي ينبغي ذكر المنهج الذي اتبعته وينبغي أن يكون ذلك شاملاً دون إعطاء تفاصيل.
ودون مثلاً عن الجزء المنهجي من تقريرك:
«لقد عملت على إجراء مسح للزبائن، على نطاق وطني من خلال عمليات تسليم كل من هؤلاء الزبائن للبضائع العائدة إليهم وذلك على بطاقات تبين مدى رضى هؤلاء عن التسليم إلخ...».

ـ نتائج الدراسة:
في هذه المرحلة من التقرير يمكنك القيام بكتابة كل ما اكتشفته في بحثك أو دراستك. ومثال ذلك: «في الجزء الأول من الدراسة توصلنا إلى أن معدل رضى الزبائن على الصعيد الوطني بالنسبة لموضوع تسليم البضائع من خلال المسح الذي أجريناه هو 72 بالمئة. أما معدل الرضى بالنسبة لمناطق معينة فهو 73 بالمئة. وعندما أدرجنا مشروع التسليم في غضون 24 ساعة ارتفع معدل رضى الزبائن إلى 84 بالمئة في مناطق معينة وبقي المعدل في المناطق الأخرى على ما هو عليه. ولقد وجدنا خلال فترة الأسابيع الأربعة المؤلفة للدراسة أن 17 بالمئة من الزبائن اختاروا التسليم السريع واحتسبنا التكاليف الإضافية لهذا التسليم السريع وهي ثلاثة دولارات لكل سلعة. وإذا أدرجنا خدمة التسليم السريع إلى كافة المناطق تنخفض هذه الكلفة إلى دولارين ونصف الدولار للسلعة الواحدة.
ورغم أن معدل الرضى عن التسليم يتزايد حتى عند الذين لا يتلقون التسليم السريع إلا أنه يتزايد أكثر عند الزبائن الذين يحصلون على تسليم بضائعهم في غضون 24 ساعة.
التقارير المعلوماتية فقط 
هذا النوع من التقارير بنيته أسهل وفي الحقيقة ينبغي أن تعلم أنه عندما تكتب تقريراً معلوماتياً تكون قد حصلت على بنية مسبقاً.
ويمكن القول بأن بنية التقارير المعلوماتية الإبلاغية تتألف من النقاط التالية:
1 ـ استعمال الفئات التي نظَّمت المعلومات فيها كأساس لبنية التقرير.
2 ـ ترتيب هذه الفئات حيثما أمكن في تسلسل منطقي.
3 ـ تنظيم المعلومات ضمن كل فئة في تسلسل منطقي.


أسلوب ولغة التقرير

الكتابة بأسلوب واضح
ينبغي الأخذ بعين الاعتبار، أن التقرير يكتب للقارىء وليس للكاتب، ولهذا يجب أن تكيِّف أسلوبك الطبيعي في الكتابة مع ما يلائم القارىء. وهذا قد يتطلب في الكثير من الأحوال القليل من التغيير أو قد لا يتطلب أي تغيير على الإطلاق.
لنفترض على سبيل المثال أنك تكتب تقريراً موجهاً إلى مجلس الإدارة في الشركة أو المؤسسة التي تعمل فيها وإلى أعضاء هذا المجلس وعدده يفوق العشرة مثلاً.

هنا يسمح لك باستعمال لغة بسيطة نوعاً ما وذلك باستعمال ما لا يمكن إستعماله وفقاً للقواعد التقليدية للغة.

إن كان أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من جيل قديم نسبياً فربما يحبذون استعمال اللغة وفق قواعدها التقليدية. فإذا رغبت في موافقتهم على تقريرك عليك الإلتزام بالقواعد التقليدية للغة.

وهذا الأمر لا يفرض عليك أن تبدل أسلوبك في الكتابة كلياً بل تستطيع أن تكتفي فقط بتكييف تقريرك بما يلائم كل عضو في مجلس الإدارة وربما قرّاء آخرين في الشركة أو المؤسسة أو خارجها.

ونماذج القرّاء هم:
ـ الأشخاص الذين هم على معرفة باللغة التقليدية أكثر منك.
ـ الأشخاص الذين يفضلون الأسلوب الحديث في كتابة اللغة.
ـ الأشخاص الذين لا تكون لغة التقرير لغتهم الأم.
ـ الأشخاص الذين لديهم صعوبة في القراءة.

استعمال اللغة العادية:
إذا لم يكن القراء ضمن إحدى الفئات المذكورة سابقاً، يمكنك الإكتفاء باستعمال اللغة العادية والأسلوب السهل. وهذا لا يعني إستعمال اللغة العامية بل يعني على سبيل المثال: إستعمال كلمة البنات بدل كلمة الإناث.
وكذلك اختصار بعض الكلمات أو جمعها معاً (بما يعرف بالترخيم أو حذف بعض الحروف لأنه يسهل القراءة خاصة إذا كان يتوافق مع الكلام العادي.

استعمال لغة فصيحة والبعد عن التكلف والألفاظ الغريبة/

من المهم استعمال الكلمة الصحيحة للتعبير عما تريد إيصاله للناس، وإن لم تفعل ذلك فإن بعض القرَّاء سيعرفون أنك جانبت الصواب.

إذا أردت التأكد من أنك استعملت الكلمة الصحيحة، فعليك بكل بساطة الرجوع إلى قواميس اللغة؛ فإن ذلك سيجنبك الوقوع في الخطأ.

ـ ضبط الكلمة/
إن قراءة الكلمة بشكل خاطىء يعطي انطباعاً سيئاً عن القارىء، ولذلك يجب ضبط الكلمات وتشكيلها لا سيما الألفاظ الغريبة، وينصح بالرجوع إلى كتاب «مختار الصحاح» للرازي أو «لسان العرب» لإبن منظور لضبط المفردات الغريبة.

ـ التقسيم الصحيح للجمل والعبارات/
إن تقسيم الجمل بشكل صحيح يساعد القارىء على فهم الموضوع بشكل أفضل.
فإن عدم استعمال علامات الترقيم يؤدي إلى إدخال المعلومات بعضها ببعض مما يؤدي بالتالي إلى إضعاف التقرير.

ومن علامات الترقيم:

ـ الفاصلة: ( ، )
وتستعمل عند إنتهاء الجملة واكتمال معناها ويكون ما بعدها مرتبطاً بها من حيث المعنى.

ـ الفاصلة المنقوطة أو القاطعة: ( : / )
وتستعمل لإيقاف الجمل التي تتضمن الكثير من الفواصل.

ـ النقطة: ( . )
وتستعمل عند انتهاء الجملة وابتداء جملة أخرى مستقلة المعنى.

ـ الإختصار:
قد يعني اختصار بعض الكلمات في التقرير أن القارىء قد لا يهتم بقراءة الكلمة بأكملها، وهذا لا ينطبق على معظم القرَّاء. لذلك لا تستعمل هذا الأسلوب إلا في حالات خاصة مثل إختصار الأسماء والألقاب والعناوين الطويلة.

بعض الأمور اللغوية التي يجب مراعاتها:
ـ لا تبدأ الجملة بـ«و»، أو «أو»، أو «لكن».
ـ لا تختم الجملة بأحد حروف الجر.

وضع اللمسات النهائية للتقرير/

بعد إن قمنا بوضع كل التحضيرات الخاصة بالتقرير وتفاصيل بنيته وكتابته باستعمال لغة سليمة، الآن نصل إلى اللمسات النهائية للتقرير .

1- تصميم التقرير.
2 ـ ملاحقة التقرير.
3 ـ استعمال الخرائط والرسوم البيانية.
4 ـ الإضافات.

كتابة خاتمة التقرير/

إن آخر ما يكتب في التقرير خلاصة أو خاتمة التقرير، قد يفكر البعض بكتابة هذه الخلاصة في البداية خاصة أن هذه الخلاصة سيتم وضعها في بداية التقرير أو الصفحات الأولى منه، لكن في الحقيقة من الأسهل كتابة الخلاصة بعد الإنتهاء من كل شيء، لأنك عندها وتحديداً ستعرف ما يجب تلخيصه.

وباستثناء الحالات التي يكون فيها تقريرك قصيراً جداً، ينبغي أن يتضمن كل تقرير خلاصة توضع في الصفحات الأولى منه وهذه الخلاصة مفيدة لصنفين من الأشخاص/
ـ الأشخاص الذين ليس لديهم وقت لقراءة التقرير بأكمله.
ـ الأشخاص الذين قرأوا التقرير بأكمله ولكن يريدون تذكر أهم النقاط فيه دون الإضطرار إلى قراءته ثانية.

وهكذا فإن الخلاصة ينبغي أن تذكر كل ما يذكره التقرير ولكن مختصراً.
عندما يأتي الأمر إلى تصميم الخلاصة، أو تحديد بنيتها، يجب أن تتبع التصميم ذاته والبينة ذاتها كما في التقرير مع إعادة تحديد هدف التقرير والغاية منه. ثم تلخيص مناهج أو أساليب الدراسة التي حصلت من أجل وضع التقرير وأخيراً عرض النتائج والإستنتاجات. لا يجب أن تزيد خلاصة التقرير عن صفحة واحدة حتى أنها لا يجب أن تزيد عن فقرتين إذا كان التقرير موجزاً وعبارة عن أربع أو خمس صفحات.

نماذج من تقارير العمل/ 

تقرير دراسة مشروع/ 

إن هدف هذا التقرير هو توضيح أهمية المشروع وإمكانياته ويتضح من هذا أن النقاط الأساسية التي ينبغي أن يتحدث عنها هذا النوع من التقارير هي/

1 ـ أهمية المشروع /

ويتم الكلام عن مدى الحاجة إلى هذا المشروع من عدة نواحي.
فمثــــــــلاً:
إن هذا المشروع سيساهم برفع نسبة الواردات، وسيستخدم ألف عامل وبالتالي يساهم في تخفيض نسبة البطالة، وكذلك فإنه المشروع الأول من نوعه، وسيتم إنتاج السلع بسعر أقل من تلك المستوردة... إلخ.

2 ـ إمكانيات المشروع /

ويتم التحدث في هذه النقطة بالتفصيل عن إمكانيات المشروع سواء التقنية منها أو المادية.
وما هي العقبات المتوقعة وكيفية الخروج منها.

تقرير دراسة جدوى /

يهدف هذا التقرير إلى إعطاء صورة مدى أهمية المشروع من الناحية المادية وبالتالي تقرير الأرباح المتوقعة. والنقاط الأساسية لهذا التقرير هي /

1 ـ التكاليف/

ينبغي دراسة التكاليف الخاصة بالمشروع من أسعار المواد الأولية وكلفة النقل واليد العاملة وكل ما يتعلق بالمصاريف الخاصة بالمشروع.

2 ـ توقعات البيع/

وفي هذا القسم يتم التحدث عن مدى حاجة السوق للسلعة المزمع إنتاجها المسموح به للبيع وهو الحد الأقل الذي يغطي تكاليف المشروع والحد الأقصى المتوقع.

3 ـ تكاليف البيع/

وهذه الدراسة تشمل تكاليف الإعلانات ورواتب موظفي المبيعات وأجرة النقل وكل التكاليف المطلوبة للبيع.

4 ـ توقعات الأرباح /
بعد مقارنة المصاريف مع توقعات المبيعات تحصل على توقعات الأرباح بالنسبة للمشروع ويتبيَّن إذا كان المشروع ذا جدوى أم لا فإذا كانت التكاليف أكثر من الأرباح فهذا يعني أنه مشروع خاسر ولا ينبغي إضاعة المال عليه.
تقرير دارسة السوق /

عادة يقوم موظفي قسم المبيعات بمثل تلك الدراسات وتهدف عادة إلى فهم متطلبات السوق وموقع المسوِّق فيه. وأما أهم النقاط التي ينبغي التطرق إليها فهي /

1 ـ حاجات السوق /
وهذه النقطة يتم التحدث عنها بعد دراسات ميدانية للسوق وبعد القيام بما يسمى مسح للسوق وذلك للوقوف على حاجاته والسلع المطلوبة وغير ذلك.

2 ـ المنافسة /بعد القيام بمسح للسوق يتم الوقوف على الشركات التي تقوم بتسويق سلع منافسه للسلعة المنوي تسويقها وبعد ذلك يصار إلى دراسة وضع المنافس وقدراته على المنافسة وإلى أي مدى يمكن له الصمود في وجه الشركة المسوِّقة وهل أن قدراته أبعد من أن تنافس؟

3 ـ السلعة المنافسة /تتم دراسة السلعة المنافسة ومعرفة ميزاتها ونقاط ضعفها حتى يستطيع التخطيط لمنافستها.

4 ـ مميزات السلعة التي يتم تسويقها /إن دراسة مفصلة لميزات السلعة تمكن المسوِّق من معرفة نقاط القوة في سلعته والتركيز عليها أثناء حملته لتسويق المنتج.

5 ـ مقارنة بين السلعة والسلع المنافسة /
إن المقارنة بين السلعة ومنافساتها تعطي صورة واضحة للمسوِّق عن قدرة السلعة على الصمود في وجه السلع المنافسة وتعطي موظف المبيعات القدرة على جذب المشترى عبر إقناعه بأفضلية السلعة التي يسوِّقها.

دراسة تخفيض التكاليف / 
تهدف هذه الدراسة إلى تقدير إمكانية خفض تكاليف إنتاج السلعة ويكون ذلك عبر دراسة إمكانية الحصول على المواد الأولية بأسعار أقل وإمكانية الوصول إلى زيادة في الإنتاج وإمكانية تخفيض كلفة اليد العاملة.
ـ دراسة زيادة المبيعات / 
تهدف هذه الدراسة إلى وضع تصورات لإمكانية زيادة المبيعات وذلك عبر عدة طرق منها /
ـ القيام بحملة إعلامية.
ـ تخفيض سعر المنتج.
ـ تقديم حوافز (هدايا) عند شراء المنتج.
وتتم خلال هذه الدراسة دراسة تكاليف هذه الطرق ومدى الربح المتوقع من خلال هذه الحملات وإلى أي مدى تكون مجدية.

تطوير كفاءة العمالة / 
يهدف هذا النوع من التقارير إلى وضع تصورات لتطوير كفاءة العمال وزيادة إنتاجهم من خلال دورات تدريبية أو تقديم حوافز ويتم خلاله دراسة كلفة هذه الدورات أو الحوافز ومدى الربح المتوقع منها ومدى جدواها .


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (30 يونيو 2009)

مشاركة في موضوع ممتاز


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك

............


----------



## آدم محمد آدم (7 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة على النبي المصطفى 
حفظك الله واعانك لتقديم المذيد للامة الاسلامية 
والله الموفق


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

